# Location, Location, Location



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

If I lived closer to TNHermit I'd have a house full of beautiful wood furniture and cabinets.

If I lived closer to Forerunner my pantry would be bursting with fresh veggies (and probably some weeds).

If I lived closer to Angie I might get some very fine sweaters to keep me and my family warm in the winter.

The list goes on and on.

This thread has been my weekly complaint about the industrial age's dearth of community.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

This gave me a big smile, Ernie. Very nice.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

I got some of the lumber needs covered plus we got welders ,cutting torch ,tire change forklift and other tools :cowboy::cowboy:

Friends pay very little if anything :buds: I charge others double to cover my buddies :grin:


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

If I lived closer to Ernie, I would have a couple of gorgeous knives and his family would be swimming in fresh milk and dinning on cheese :-D


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't know that I could produce enough knives to keep us in good cheese. We LOVE cheese!


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

If I had my way I'd buy a huge piece of land and offer free sections to Ernie, TnHermit, Angie, Forerunner and the list goes on and on... Being on HT is a great community even online... But it makes me wish that we all lived in a community of physical location too.

God bless everyone one the forum.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I need 1 acre with a shack and a small workshop please. (Just in case you win the lottery tomorrow.)


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

...and I could finally score a date with a farmer. As it stands, I am a million miles away from anyone single, in my age bracket, and interested in homesteading.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Ernie said:


> I need 1 acre with a shack and a small workshop please. (Just in case you win the lottery tomorrow.)


LOL No lottery needed, an acre wouldn't be hard to do. Can you pull a plow if I harness you up right?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

wvstuck said:


> LOL No lottery needed, an acre wouldn't be hard to do. Can you pull a plow if I harness you up right?


Well, I'm pulling one for the bank right now!


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

LoL I know I don't really post much here, usually a lurker when time does allow me to get here .. however, I must say that you guys and gals do have a way of brightening my day ..


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'd like to live near BigRockpile so I could learn his fishing techniques-------

And, near ForeRunner just to watch him work ---- 

And Paquebot, to learn all his gardening knowledge ------

And LisaInIdaho ---- just to soak up her beautiful environment ----

And CJ to learn more about quilting machines --------

And WIHH because she has such a talent with words and maybe she'd lend me a tad of her enthusiasm ----- 

And Angie to marvel at her sewing stash ----

And SpringValley just because he seems like so much fun to talk to -----

And Tinknal ---- such a wide range of knowledge

And Ernie --- what can I say ---- for some reason he seems as if he needs a Gramma ~~~


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I totally agree, it would be wonderful to be within visiting distance of many of you as you all lift my spirits quite often.

Hmmm guess I could stir up some emotions. You get a good scare when you see me on top of a roof with a can of black tar and knee pads; you can cringe when I pull my sweet corn too early; and laugh as I talk a couple of bees out of the netting I had just placed over "their" sunflower.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Bring your brass and some time ...we'll cast and reload....and plot devious methods of tormenting our oppressors


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I must be one of the lucky ones, cause I don't live next to him, but Paquebot has still taught me alot about gardening.

Any one like rabbit?

And ha ha to you all cause I do live next to Lisa.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Could wish that Ernie lived on the acres behind me so that I did NOT have to worry about my back door....


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Unless you're baking pie. I cannot be trusted with pie.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

tallpines said:


> And, near ForeRunner just to watch him work ----


I suspect watching is not allowed, unless you're also helping. That's how it is at my place and I don't do nearly as much as Forerunner.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

peach pie?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Ernie said:


> Unless you're baking pie. I cannot be trusted with pie.


I don't know any man who can be trusted with pie.....even at the threat of dismemberment. :gaptooth:


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Perhaps it's time to start the HT land trust.... Now if we could all agree on a location. 

I pick the PNW, west of the Cascades. This area has pretty much all the natural resources needed, no major weather issues, and homesteaders are fairly common.

Scratch common. Instead lets say welcomed.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Then your talking about Apple pie.
I could give you a few reasons why that wouuldn't work, but they wouldn't be PC.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

InvalidID said:


> Perhaps it's time to start the HT land trust.... Now if we could all agree on a location.
> 
> *I pick the PNW, west of the Cascades. This area has pretty much all the natural resources needed, no major weather issues, and homesteaders are fairly common.*
> 
> Scratch common. Instead lets say welcomed.


Sshhh - you're not supposed to openly divulge west coast secrets like that. Next thing you know the whole west coast will be crawling with zomibies. :hysterical:

.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

naturelover said:


> Sshhh - you're not supposed to openly divulge west coast secrets like that. Next thing you know the whole west coast will be crawling with zomibies. :hysterical:
> 
> .


 It already is, ever been to California or Seattle?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

SquashNut said:


> That's what I was thinking.


I was sort of joking and sort of serious. West coast is very liberal and welcoming and what ID said about it is true. A big problem though, and I imagine other hard working west coasters may confirm this from their own experience, the west coast draws homeless drifters, itinerant squatters, druggies and penniless opportunists like flies to honey. It tends to put a terrible drain on the economy and on society, especially in the winters.

.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Ernie, I do want one of your knives... I have thought about it and want one made with the right values behind it... And to trade within our little community... PM me if you will...


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

We can all dream, I guess. There are so many folks on here I'd love to be neighbors with. There are so many here I'd love to learn different things from. I guess the most I could offer is free healthcare and surgery... and I'm a pretty good shot with most weapons. 

If I could just get this gardening thing down....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

ryanthomas said:


> I suspect watching is not allowed, unless you're also helping. That's how it is at my place and I don't do nearly as much as Forerunner.


I'm with Ernie, though...... pie is it's own virtue.

I'll bet Tallpines makes a mean pie.

I'd let her watch me work for pie.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Lots of mini homesteads are for sale around here 5-40 acre lots. I would love to have you guys for neighbors.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Forerunner said:


> I'm with Ernie, though...... pie is it's own virtue.
> 
> I'll bet Tallpines makes a mean pie.
> 
> I'd let her watch me work for pie.


You men have such weaknesses.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Well my neighbors place is for sale 10,000 sq foot house and couple hundred acres. If I win the lottery I will buy it and invite some of you to homestead. Ernie --you could enjoy the smell of lots of chicken houses (yuck, but its my living), great fishing ponds, lots of fresh veggies and fruit and amazing hunting and we wouldn't have to worry about the post office getting my knife to me then, you could just walk over for supper.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I live about 2 hours from martin, and I think he would agree, north central is the best choice. lush, excellent crop growing area, excellent grazing, and the bugs arent like in the south. PNW has too much rain. I hate to be wet. 

Of course, I could be wrong, maybe he hates it here!:shrug:

Ever seen the movie the village? That would be the way to go. Secluded, defensible, self sufficient, and monsters in the woods.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Ernie said:


> I need 1 acre with a shack and a small workshop please. (Just in case you win the lottery tomorrow.)


How about 4 city lots in an old township that has faded into history? 

Seriously folks, I have those 4 lots. In the past I've offered to let anyone from the board live on them for as long as they want in exchange for paying the property tax. I can't sell or trade them as they've been promised to the grandkids when they come of age. 

There's lots of lands for sale in my area. It would be a great place for like minded people to buy up a few hundred, or thousand, acres and be able to pick and choose your neighbors, in other words, sell small plots to those you choose to invite into your area.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Spinner - no indication of your area, not even a general indication/


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I live about 2 hours from martin, and I think he would agree, north central is the best choice. lush, excellent crop growing area, excellent grazing, and the bugs arent like in the south. *PNW has too much rain. I hate to be wet. *
> 
> Of course, I could be wrong, maybe he hates it here!:shrug:
> 
> Ever seen the movie the village? That would be the way to go. Secluded, defensible, self sufficient, and monsters in the woods.


 That's a strategic advantage as it's harder to find you (supposing you don't want to be found) when it's raining.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Can I join this love-fest? I can't begin to name all the people I'd love to live next to, but all of the above named will do for a start. I know I'm a rank beginner on the farming/gardening part, but I'm learning more every day. I can also sew, knit, crochet, and quilt, as well as can, dehydrate and cook really well. 

I also make a mean pie, your choice, apple, peach, cherry, berry, chocolate cream, lemon meringue, pumpkin, pecan, banana cream, coconut cream, and probably some more I'm forgetting. I make pretty good cakes, cookies and candy too, if you're not a "pie man" (or woman!). I'd be happy to leave some on the back porch to be "stolen" on a regular basis, lol.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I heard something about pie??


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like the idea of reclaiming a small out of the way town or creating our own. I do recommend the front porches for after work sitting and discussing and eating the pies, cakes and drinking tea and lemonaide (there might be strong lemonaide for those that choses to relax).
Sitting and snapping peas, shucking corn, etc. The hand mending by those that don't sew by those that do sew on an exchange of abilities format. 

And all the gardens would be outstanding cause we'd consult master compost guru, forerunner, on what to do to amend the soil, etc.

And all the roads to this place would look desserted so no one would easily find us.

I'm sure there must be some dulicmers, and such around for a little evening relaxing.
I know I have a mtn dulcimer and a hammer dulicmer I need to learn to play.
Maybe guitars, banjo's, spoons?


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

How about mailing out those pies first so we'll all know what were talking about here...


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Just sitting here thinking out loud...

Would anyone here really move to someone else's land. For instance and as an example.

Example: I would freely offer a life estate to like minded person(s) to occupy one (1) acre of my land. In exchange that person would be responsible for "helping" (not to be misconstrued as working alone or working for me) But helping and carrying a portion of the responsibilities of a working homestead. You will of course share in the bounty at an equal rate also. You may do with your lifetime estate (one acre) as you please... As long as it is homesteading related activities. The only other stipulation would be the person(s) would have to have a strong Christian belief.

I know there are a lot of folks looking to get out of the "city" and onto the "land" but would anyone consider taking a chance and moving into an unknown area and on to a persons land... Even with a good standing legal contract?

Personally I think I would, depending on my situation and after spending some time visiting and really getting to know the person and what they truly believe in and what thier long term goals were made of... Knowledge of true character.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

InvalidID said:


> Perhaps it's time to start the HT land trust.... Now if we could all agree on a location.
> 
> I pick the PNW, west of the Cascades. This area has pretty much all the natural resources needed, no major weather issues, and homesteaders are fairly common.
> 
> Scratch common. Instead lets say welcomed.



I'd pick the PNW too - oh wait I already did.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Kmac15 said:


> Lots of mini homesteads are for sale around here 5-40 acre lots. I would love to have you guys for neighbors.



Any work to pay for them??


By the way if any body is interested I ship


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I wish some of y'all lived near me. I'd keep you supplied with freshly baked bread made with home-ground wheat and local honey, jams and preserves, quilts, mittens, hats, scarves, rag rugs, clothing, and more!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I think its a stellar idea. Its been in the back of my brain for a long time, but someone would have to either already own the land, or much be available all at once, and then there is the money part. Who has any of that?

My BIG idea, is taking over Detroit. That city is desolate, comparatively. I do know that there is one farm that has bought up a bunch of city lots already and are working with the mayor to get them re-zoned ag. I don't know what their progress is, but I wish we had gotten the jump on that. What an opportunity ripe for the picking! There could be a pie shop on every corner instead of a bar or strip club.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Wags said:


> I'd pick the PNW too - oh wait I already did.


You got that right! Thats why this is always referred to as Gods Country! 
The only problem with the central valley in oregon is the major cities on each end! Boxed in by zombie breeding grounds.

Now, the southern part of the state........

I happen to know of an area near here with LOTS of farm land, rural area, limited accessibility on roads, perfect for all of us!


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> I like the idea of reclaiming a small out of the way town or creating our own. I do recommend the front porches for after work sitting and discussing and eating the pies, cakes and drinking tea and lemonaide (there might be strong lemonaide for those that choses to relax).
> Sitting and snapping peas, shucking corn, etc. The hand mending by those that don't sew by those that do sew on an exchange of abilities format.
> 
> And all the gardens would be outstanding cause we'd consult master compost guru, forerunner, on what to do to amend the soil, etc.
> ...



Don't forget the "mountain Piano" (autoharp).


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh the utopian dreams that are spinning through my head now...


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

ghmerrill said:


> You got that right! Thats why this is always referred to as Gods Country!
> The only problem with the central valley in oregon is the major cities on each end! Boxed in by zombie breeding grounds.
> 
> Now, the southern part of the state........
> ...


I used to live down in Grants Pass. If I had my choice I would be interested in the Umpqua Valley. Good climate and not quite so close the CA border (and Ashland) as where you are.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Pie?? Well, if it gets serious, of course I'd have to include some "samples" to finalize my resume, lol. 

Angie, maybe we could learn the dulcimer together! I've always wanted to learn. I used to play several instruments, including guitar and piano, but haven't touched them in 20 years or so, but would love a chance to do that and get a communal "hoe down" going, lol.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

wvstuck said:


> Just sitting here thinking out loud...
> 
> Would anyone here really move to someone else's land. For instance and as an example.


WV, this comes up a lot on the singles board, and I think I'm almost the only woman who ever says she'd even be willing to move, much less to someone else's property, lol. But yeah, assuming we covered all the bases and we all got along, I'd go for it! But then it's still 100 degrees here in Oklahoma tonight, so I'd be happy to move anywhere north of here, lol.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

calliemoonbeam said:


> WV, this comes up a lot on the singles board, and I think I'm almost the only woman who ever says she'd even be willing to move, much less to someone else's property, lol. But yeah, assuming we covered all the bases and we all got along, I'd go for it! But then it's still 100 degrees here in Oklahoma tonight, so I'd be happy to move anywhere north of here, lol.


West Virginia is beautiful about any time of the year... I hope you guys get some relief from the heat soon...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I would have thought more of moving away, but after working 10 years to get my parents to move back here - I better not be moving any time soon.
That is not to say, I wouldn't love to take a vacation here and there and meet many of you.

I do think WV would be a good place, as long as it's not too close to the Maryland border.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> I would have thought more of moving away, but after working 10 years to get my parents to move back here - I better not be moving any time soon.
> That is not to say, I wouldn't love to take a vacation here and there and meet many of you.
> 
> I do think WV would be a good place, as long as it's not too close to the Maryland border.


You're welcome here any time.. Just not now!... LOL

I have to get the big porch finished before you show up... Gotta have some place worthy to entertain... With our house plans you should be able to sit on one porch and watch the sunrise and the other side to watch the sun set... I'll let you know when we are ready...

BTW We are no where near Maryland... The closest town to us is about 40 minutes and it's called Ripley... Just a small town in the middle of nowhere really. We have to travel many miles of gravel and dirt roads to get to our lost in the woods place


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Forerunner said:


> I'm with Ernie, though...... pie is it's own virtue.
> 
> I'll bet Tallpines makes a mean pie.
> 
> I'd let her watch me work for pie.


Providing pie definitely counts as helping with the work. Anyone make a good rhubarb pie? I haven't been able to find one up to my standards since my grandma passed away.



wvstuck said:


> Would anyone here really move to someone else's land.


I'm sure there are a few who would be willing to do that, but I think most of us have built up our own lives where we are. I think instead of trying to move like-minded people closer to us, we should focus on making converts to our way of life among the people who are already all around us. I've left home a few times looking for the perfect place, only to find after my wanderings that home is that place. I think that's true for most people, whether they recognize it or not.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

OH Poo Angie..I live 13 miles from the MD border and it is still a good place!

And I'll see all those pies and raise you My Lemon Merange Pie and Toll House Cookies!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Rhubarb? How about a Rubard Custard with Merange topping??


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

bee said:


> Rhubarb? How about a Rubard Custard with Merange topping??


I've never heard of that, and haven't had rubard in so many years I cannot remember.

Got a recipe you'd like to share?

(and I'd come visit even if you are 13 miles from MD border).


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

With the 2 inches of rain we got yesterday, I'll be harvesting more Rhubarb before the "season" is over!

The Grandkids LOVE my Rhubarb Jam!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Angie, I haven't made this pie since my Farther died over 3 years ago..it was one of his favorites...(right after the Lemon Meringue)...

Meringue Topped Rhubarb Custard Pie

One unbaked 9 inch pie shell

Filling:
4 cups rhubarb slices(one inch or under)
4 eggs divided, yolks in one bowl whites in another.
1 1/2 cups sugar
1/4 cup flour
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
dash salt
2 tablespoons butter

Meringue

4 reserved egg whites
1/2 teaspoon vanilla 
1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar
1/2 cup sugar

Method oven 400 degrees

Mix sugar, flour nutmeg and salt in a large bowl. Add egg yolks and beat smooth. Fold in rhubarb slices. Fill unbaked pie shell with rhubarb mixture and dot with the butter. Bake for 50 minutes. Check at 40 minutes as you may need to foil the pie crust to keep from over browning. Just before the pie is done, make your meringue. Put meringue on hot pie and make sure to get the meringue to seal to the crust all the way around. Bake at 350 for 12 to 15 min. Cool and serve. I like mine just still warm..you really get the nutmeg/sweet/tart flavor then!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have never cooked Rhubarb, but may just have to try this. Thank you Bee.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Angie, I forgot to add the filling will be thick when you put it in the pie shell..then the sugar will melt and the rhubarb lose water as it cooks and so make a nice level pie. If you are unsure wether the filling is done , take the tip of a knife and test the rubarb. The filling also needs to be "set" like a custard pie does. Enjoy!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

www.diamondbelleranch.com
this is where I live and it's for sale. No we don't own it.
767 acres of trees and pasture 40 acre lake 10 bedroom lodge for someone with a large family
Winters are a little long and cold though, but I bet forerunner could figure out how to make food grow pretty well.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Got to admit I've never done rhubarb. My sister's SIL (my friend too, lol) said she made a great rhubarb pie, but I don't know if it's just because I don't care for rhubarb or if she lied, but it took me a week to get my pucker loosened up after eating a slice, lol!

Bee, between you and me I bet we could make a mean dessert team! 

WV, those porches sound great! I've never been there, but it sounds like a very nice place. Yeah, the heat is killer here right now, and what worries me is August is always our hottest month! 

Wow Trisha! What a fabulous place! I'll buy it...just as soon as I win the Lotto, lol!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Callie, if you like Lemon Merguine, this Rhubarb is similar in being sweet-tart. One of the "benifits" of rhubarb is being a spring tonic kind of thing. One slice and you are ok but pig out and you will find yourself doing the green apple quick step!! LOL

Well if the guys dreamin a homestead for this forum crew get it going I can imagine there will be more than one cook in that kitchen. We will keep 'im in goodies! bee


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Wow Trisha! What a fabulous place! I'll buy it...just as soon as I win the Lotto, lol!


Yeah! Me too! I'm just happy to get to live here for now though. 
But I have thought a great deal about it being a wonderful piece of land for an intentional community of like minded folks. It's plenty big enough that several families could live on this land without being in each others space.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I think its a stellar idea. Its been in the back of my brain for a long time, *but someone would have to either already own the land, or much be available all at once,* and then there is the money part. Who has any of that?


 This is the only part I have a handle on. I have a close friend that owns a LOT of land here in the PNW and some in Idaho. He's a fairly eccentric fella that would get along great in here, if only he used a computer...lol

I wouldn't pretend to speak for him, but I think he'd be happy to know that land was going to support like minded folks. And while I'm fairly sure he'd sell on terms, in a close in area so to let a lot of homesteaders build a community, jobs are tough to come by in the area I think. That's always the catch I suppose.

It's a nice dream though, and if I win the lotto I'll be posting on the board about 20-40 acre lots for sale in the boonies... ound:


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Trisha in WA said:


> www.diamondbelleranch.com
> this is where I live and it's for sale. No we don't own it.
> 767 acres of trees and pasture 40 acre lake 10 bedroom lodge for someone with a large family
> Winters are a little long and cold though, but I bet forerunner could figure out how to make food grow pretty well.


Ok I have to ask... how much is it?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I think its a stellar idea. Its been in the back of my brain for a long time, but someone would have to either already own the land, or much be available all at once, and then there is the money part. Who has any of that?
> 
> My BIG idea, is taking over Detroit. That city is desolate, comparatively. I do know that there is one farm that has bought up a bunch of city lots already and are working with the mayor to get them re-zoned ag. I don't know what their progress is, but I wish we had gotten the jump on that. What an opportunity ripe for the picking! There could be a pie shop on every corner instead of a bar or strip club.


It wouldn't work, you can't grow veggies in your yard LOL


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Freya said:


> Ok I have to ask... how much is it?


I believe it is listed for 3.9 million. We try to stay out of that part of the business (in part because we hope it doesn't ever sell so we can just keep living here LOL)


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Beautiful Place Trisha, I can understand why you wouldn't want to leave it. I believe we have established that we will always need/want a community of like minded people with diverse skills that complimented each other.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Trisha in WA said:


> I believe it is listed for 3.9 million. We try to stay out of that part of the business (in part because we hope it doesn't ever sell so we can just keep living here LOL)


Beautiful property. 3.9 million is a low price for a property like that, I'm surprised that it hasn't already been purchased by some outside investment group.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Here is why the PNW is sucky. Today, in Wisconsin, and it is hot, somewhat sucky, but I like to be warm. My dad is in central oregon right now and he said the park they wanted to visit today is still closed, because of SNOW! in the middle of July. Sheesh!
He said they are using their camper furnace.


----------



## MawKettle (Sep 13, 2006)

Ernie said:


> I need 1 acre with a shack and a small workshop please. (Just in case you win the lottery tomorrow.)


Hey Ernie - I can offer you 1 of my 40.......and my palatial (someday to be rebuilt) palace:










My house is going up on the ridge above this - we were planning on making this the barn.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Here is why the PNW is sucky. Today, in Wisconsin, and it is hot, somewhat sucky, but I like to be warm. My dad is in central oregon right now and he said the park they wanted to visit today is still closed, because of SNOW! in the middle of July. Sheesh!
> He said they are using their camper furnace.


That park your dad wants to go to must be up in the mountains, eh?

It is balmy warm and sunny in north Washington and BC today, just perfect for shorts and tube top.

.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Otis, Oregon is for sale. Otis is always for sale. Has a gas station/restaurant, is half-way between the ocean and Salem, has elk, deer, black bear, beaver, but is on a main 2-lane highway. The road is much too busy, but I would take Otis over Detroit any day.
Kit


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Detroit does have some of the best soil I've seen anywhere. If enough homesteaders moved in, they could have a nice little community. But land is still VERY expensive, even though about a third of the city is abandoned.


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

If I lived closer to Forerunner maybe he would "adopt" me, or Mentor whichever word you prefer to learn the ways of how to be a good steward to the earth.

If I lived closer to anyone on HT maybe I could trade work for a place to call home and live the Homesteading dream with my Wife and dog.

If only

-Chris


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

ryanthomas said:


> Detroit does have some of the best soil I've seen anywhere. If enough homesteaders moved in, they could have a nice little community. But land is still VERY expensive, even though about a third of the city is abandoned.


What an absurdity! You would think, with such a desolate place the price of property would be rock bottom, just to encourage people to move there. Heck, they should make a Detroit 'homesteading act' and give it away to people approved by an application process. Only people that stand to increase revenue in the city, or benefit the city in someway. That way the worthless welfare mooches stay out this time. What an idea!
Seriously. What an idea. Too bad we are broke.


----------



## peri_simmons (Apr 9, 2005)

Oooh, OooH,

Dh makes dulchimers, and most of our furniture. I knit, spin, crochet,and make really good pie, and pound cake too.

Can I come?:bouncy:


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

One of the things I like about Homesteading Today is that it makes me think.

You all are making me think that... it isn't really feasible for many of us to pick up and move to a new location for a homesteading community, but it might be possible for those who have the space and the inclination to open their homesteads as emergency landing spots for other homesteaders if the SHTF if various parts of the country. 

There are Homesteading Today members all over the U.S, Canada, Honduras, + more. Pick a few people you think you would be compatible with and set up your network with each other now. Choose people from the North, West, South, and East, with the understanding that each of you are possible safe houses if things turn crazy. (Hopefully not the entire country at once and visitors do not stay for a long period of time!) Just a safe place to go where you will be welcomed in an emergency. 

How reassuring to know that you have different bug out places to go to without having to buy land in each part of the country. You already "know" these people online and know that everyone has useful skill sets and a like minded approach to life. Kind of like having your family come visit if a hurricane is headed their way. You could visit or be visited by your extended HT family. Ants that help each other, not grasshoppers!

Or maybe just be able to visit different parts of the country without it costing and arm and a leg. Carla Emery did it--met lots of people and made lots of friends. Meet and share ideas for a day or so, then on to another spot. If you ever really need to get out of Dodge the ice is already broken...

I haven't really thought much past helping family/friends, so this idea is a rough draft! But still something to think about.

Just a crazy thought,
SBJ


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I think this place would be a good one:
http://shenandoahestate.com/facilities.htm
There is already several houses and the facilities in places to get started!

Does anyone want to live next to me?? :hand: I would love to have you all close by!


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Maybe what should be done is something like in the civil war. With the underground rail road. If there was some way to quietly put out a book of "homesteaders" that want to participate and would welcome others. Be chancy in this day maybe and as much s I hate it seems like there would have to be some basic understandings.
No one knows what direction things could come from or take.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Some day two people will do it, and then a third will join in. When word of that leaks out ... watch out! The land rush will be on.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Ernie said:


> Some day two people will do it, and then a third will join in. When word of that leaks out ... watch out! The land rush will be on.



I was thinkin that beside the MEN thing there was a thing that started or was going on up your way at one time. ya ain't holdinout are ya LOL LOL
Actually they have a website where they were selling plots now that I think about it. Maybe I have it in my book marks


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

All this talk makes me think of needing to design an HT S&EP forum quilt block that a quilt could be done in, and if one of us saw it hanging, would know a welcome would be had, should the need arise.

That's what many old quilts were designed and used for during the underground RR days.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Put a stitching of a zombie on it.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

dont you want a red slash going thru it...like a "no zombies" quilt square??
I think this community would have way too much pie theft.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm baking cookies, so...you won't have to heat up your kitchens. Who's land can I crash on? LOL


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

May soon need a new underground railroad... maybe good to research...


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

NickieL said:


> I'm baking cookies, so...you won't have to heat up your kitchens. Who's land can I crash on? LOL


Head on over this way... Bring cookies and we'll let you in


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

DH plays the guitar um, I think that's about all I have to offer:shrug:


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

whiskeylivewire said:


> DH plays the guitar um, I think that's about all I have to offer:shrug:


hey, nobody said we can pimp out our dh's!


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

NickieL said:


> hey, nobody said we can pimp out our dh's!


If he can play Blue Grass Gospel... Then I think the fine print says you can!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

He can play Led Zepplin and Neil Young He does know some bluegrass as well. 

Sure ya can, Nickie...that whole "and two shall become one" thinger ya know


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

My dh is a good shade tree mechanic among other things  

I'm workng on a certification in being a doula and then a midwife. I'd be willing to deliver any babies!

I'm pretty good at making alot of food from "nothing"... 

I'm sure I have to be good for something, I'm just not sure what lol.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

The quilt thing is an awesome idea. Someone would have to come up with a mutually accepted design since each person would be making their own and they would all vary. Maybe thats something for a different thread.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

On the quilt idea...would it be a "map" to HTers houses type thing as a code? I know nothing of quilting so I'm curious about that.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

whiskeylivewire said:


> On the quilt idea...would it be a "map" to HTers houses type thing as a code? I know nothing of quilting so I'm curious about that.


It would be a design, just a design - BUT, if you saw that design it would mean various different things, so actually more than one design.
But, I was thinking of some new design that if you saw it you would know that HTer would be okay and welcome there.

Check out quilts of the underground railroad - Civil war era.
Here's something I found on the idea, history of it:

http://www.singinwidasword.com/hidden_in_plain_view-teacher_guide.pdf 

(yes, guns and knife guys and gals, we are talking quilting - but as a safety code for moving around in a dangerous environment)


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, Angie! BTW, there's a log cabin with a nice porch for sale just 2 miles from me

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=1&Office=24198&No=24198-46820&AU=N&FT=P

The price is ridiculous for this area...it's in a good position being near the lake but still, it won't sell at that price. Dude had it for sale by owner for a couple years and just now went to a realtor, that says something right there about the price being too high!


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I love Quilts Got one made out of all my old motocross bike shirts


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

TNHermit said:


> I love Quilts Got one made out of all my old motocross bike shirts



I didnt know you raced dirt bikes?...I race quads, and goto tons of motocross races. It's a family tradition...LOL

Got any pics?


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Fowler said:


> I didnt know you raced dirt bikes?...I race quads, and goto tons of motocross races. It's a family tradition...LOL
> 
> Got any pics?


I quit about 8 years ago. Mostly in Colorado till the Greenies and yuppies close the place down pretty much. Raced vintage bultaco and Montesa. and old mans with YZ250. Did enduros with KTM 360. 
got pics but would have to dig them out or may have given them to kids. got some ice racing pics WILD!

They hav a National about 5 mile from me occasionally. Its all changed to big business in stead of having fun though.

I got 22 old Bultaco and Montesa crossers I'm restoring now. Winter work in the garage when to cold to b e in shop


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Those quilt designs are awful plain, yet elaborate to remember at the same time. I think we would only need a few. One for welcome to the safe house, one for dangerous area to be seen and one for move on somethings wrong.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

TNHermit said:


> I quit about 8 years ago. Mostly in Colorado till the Greenies and yuppies close the place down pretty much. Raced vintage bultaco and Montesa. and old mans with YZ250. Did enduros with KTM 360.
> got pics but would have to dig them out or may have given them to kids. got some ice racing pics WILD!
> 
> They hav a National about 5 mile from me occasionally. Its all changed to big business in stead of having fun though.
> ...



Well I enjoy motocrossing and quad racing, my family and I goto quite a lot of events.
My girlfriends husband races a KTM and he's 48. My grandson started as a baby with an electric 4-wheeler and has now at 4 has graduated to a 50cc quad. He loves it!!
Son had a YZ250, SIL has a Kawasaki

We also goto dirtbike and quad trails alot in the spring and winter. It's way too hot to ride that hard here in the winter.

I have an old 350 warrior and 660 rapter. They are really heavy and bounce me everywhere and give me quite a workout. The ladies quad division think I'm a tuff ol' broad for riding such a clunkie quad and are completely amazed that I place...LMAO!!!..I have no FEAR....LMAO!!!
I just cant afford one of them 25,000 dollar, low profile no clutching in my dreams quads.










BTW I only wear my riding boots when I'm racing...LOL...I know...but dont care....LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Those quilt designs are awful plain, yet elaborate to remember at the same time. I think we would only need a few. One for welcome to the safe house, one for dangerous area to be seen and one for move on somethings wrong.


I agree with your conclusion on needs for this communication methods.
but maybe a "need help" one should be added.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Fowler said:


> Well I enjoy motocrossing and quad racing, my family and I goto quite a lot of events.
> My girlfriends husband races a KTM and he's 48. My grandson started as a baby with an electric 4-wheeler and has now at 4 has graduated to a 50cc quad. He loves it!!
> Son had a YZ250, SIL has a Kawasaki
> 
> ...


Looks familiar  
Well I'm in my 60's and no one except the younguns around here rides. Still got my gear. All three sets. Medical and things are pretty costly nowadays. I would probably ride if it wasn't for the cost and being alone. I dould do the doulbes but the triples were a bit of a trethc ofr an old guy LOL

And the fact that the even here the greenies have closed a lot of the trails.
Son and grankids ride at the pay parks in CO. We use to be able to go all through the Rockies at one time. Some beautiful rides. Camp out. all that is gone now.
I use to guide snowmobiles in the Rockies too1 LOL Takin those city folks down a 100 ft drop in 8ft snow was fun LOL

There is a lady your age in single tree that rides. Forget the name. Wild Thang I think


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Trisha in WA said:


> www.diamondbelleranch.com
> this is where I live and it's for sale. No we don't own it.
> 767 acres of trees and pasture 40 acre lake 10 bedroom lodge for someone with a large family
> Winters are a little long and cold though, but I bet forerunner could figure out how to make food grow pretty well.


Wow! How much???


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

shanzone2001 said:


> Wow! How much???


3.9 million is the asking price I believe. 
We're just the caretakers and that part of the business is up to someone else, but the last listing I saw was 3.9 million.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

So if this idea pans out and we join in, will my DH get to take on a few more wives to help me around the homestead???? lol
Seriously, I would love to have homesteading women on the same property. We could all learn so much from eachother and share the burden of the chores.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

TNHermit said:


> Looks familiar
> Well I'm in my 60's and no one except the younguns around here rides. Still got my gear. All three sets. Medical and things are pretty costly nowadays. I would probably ride if it wasn't for the cost and being alone. I dould do the doulbes but the triples were a bit of a trethc ofr an old guy LOL
> 
> And the fact that the even here the greenies have closed a lot of the trails.
> ...


Thanks Hermit...I will look for her and PM her....I also have a custom Harley I've been working on for 3 years. It's hard when you work and farm too. I may have to give it up, just not enough time especially when you got grandsons that are ready to get involved in riding.....LOL


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> What an absurdity! You would think, with such a desolate place the price of property would be rock bottom, just to encourage people to move there. Heck, they should make a Detroit 'homesteading act' and give it away to people approved by an application process. Only people that stand to increase revenue in the city, or benefit the city in someway. That way the worthless welfare mooches stay out this time. What an idea!
> Seriously. What an idea. Too bad we are broke.


Sure it sounds like a great idea to you. You're not here. Where exactly do you think the lazy low lifes are going to go? They're not going to magically become productive members of society just because they get kicked out of Detroit. As for the citizens of Michigan, we prefer they stay where they're at. Don't need them all migrating out here. 




AngieM2 said:


> I agree with your conclusion on needs for this communication methods.
> but maybe a "need help" one should be added.


The quilt thing is a really neat idea. An SOS pattern would be a good one to include.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

shanzone2001 said:


> So if this idea pans out and we join in, will my DH get to take on a few more wives to help me around the homestead???? lol
> Seriously, I would love to have homesteading women on the same property. We could all learn so much from eachother and share the burden of the chores.


When DH and I lived on a property with another family, what struck me is that I didn't have to be "the second man". You know when stuff is too big or heavy for one man to do, he needs a second man to help. 
I did thoroughly enjoy having another adult woman to work beside as well. Plus they have a large family then of 7 (now 8) children and all the older children are girls. That was neat to see how they all participated in the family.
They have animals including dairy goats and I have animals including a dairy cow. So when either of us went on vacation or was going to be gone during milking and other chore time (or when I had a massive migraine one time) the other would take over. That's what I call community! Being able to count on each other.
It really worked out very well for us all and I hope they can some day move over here with us.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Trisha in WA said:


> When DH and I lived on a property with another family, what struck me is that I didn't have to be "the second man". You know when stuff is too big or heavy for one man to do, he needs a second man to help.
> I did thoroughly enjoy having another adult woman to work beside as well. Plus they have a large family then of 7 (now 8) children and all the older children are girls. That was neat to see how they all participated in the family.
> They have animals including dairy goats and I have animals including a dairy cow. So when either of us went on vacation or was going to be gone during milking and other chore time (or when I had a massive migraine one time) the other would take over. That's what I call community! Being able to count on each other.
> It really worked out very well for us all and I hope they can some day move over here with us.


Sounds wonderful! Unfortunately, it is probably hard to find such a "perfect match."


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

shanzone2001 said:


> Sounds wonderful! Unfortunately, it is probably hard to find such a "perfect match."


Probably. We were friends for a few years first. We have the same values and strength of faith. I think that is what made it perfect. Of course it helped immensely that they are just really easy to get along with.


----------

